# Bear mauls Teenager in AK



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I seen a story on Google that where a camping trip in Alaska 4 teenagers were mauled by a bear. The group was walking the river and spotted a bear with its cub and the bear mauled 2 and injured 2 more. Fyi be careful out there when you see signs of bears. 


Bear victim: 'I thought I was going to die' | Anchorage Daily News - The News Tribune


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Another example of not paying attention and surprising mama with a cub. Unlike in the Continental U.S. that has mostly smaller black bears with cubs who will try and feint or bluff to protect their young, but Grizzlies are more aggressive because their size is a huge difference! A grizzly does NOT have to put up with invading humans and fake things at first. They will attack immediately and don't fool around. Black bears being much smaller will not be too aggressive unless the invader isn't getting the message. This information is everywhere but I guess not obvious enough.

I'll never understand how people can be so inattentive. These were 4 teenagers, but still, you are at THEIR home. Pay attention. What a tragedy, but stories like this always get me a lecture from my wife, or at least she tries.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

one way to avoid this kind of attack is to carry a gun,my advice is to carry a 44 mag,then you will have a nice bear rug.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A better way is just don't go. Then you don't have to shoot the bear for invading its home. I am a meat lover like most people, but prefer those meats that are farmed for eating, like cows, pigs, chickens, etc. and even buffalo, ostrich, or other exotics that are now being raised for food. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I believe meat comes in white styrofoam containers and covered with stretch plastics or in a bag. I'm not looking forward to the days when Smokey the Bear is cut up and wrapped in plastic and knowing someone went up there to go find him, just to kill him and wrap him up for someone's dinner table.

Somehow I think "hunting" is for another Forum, not one about camping, RVing and such. But I can appreciate your position. At least I'm not vegetarian, or worse yet, Vegan... LOL


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

hideout said:


> one way to avoid this kind of attack is to carry a gun,my advice is to carry a 44 mag,then you will have a nice bear rug.


To be honest I dont think a 44mag will even stop or make the bear think about stopping. You would need something larger like a .50cal or 10 gauge slug.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

at close range the 44 mag will do a decent job of killing the bear,but you are right,a 500 SW would be the gun of my choice.:10001:


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

do you really want to chance it with letting a 900lb+ beast with razor sharp claws and massive strength get that close to find out it might work. I dont like anyone getting close range.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

a hand gun is only good on close range shots,a rifle would be better,but i would not want to carry the extra weight of a 300 win mag or bigger,when most bear attacks happend at close range.especially when the bear is a grizz,allthough a grizz knows you are there long before yo will ever se him,or her.:thumbup1:


----------

